# FROM DISH: ViP622 HD Upgrades for Existing Customers - Feb. 2007



## Rob Glasser

I have just received information from Dish Network on the new deal for existing customers wanting to upgrade to a ViP622, starting February 1, 2007:



> We encourage existing customers to call in and find out what offers are available to them.
> 
> In conjunction with the price reduction for customers signing-up under DISH Home Advantage (DHA), DISH Network has promotions for many of our current subscribers.
> 
> Qualified customers can save $50 with the DISH'n It Up Bonus and existing customers who sign up for HD programming will receive a $10 credit for 10 months - for a combined savings of $150! Effective Feb. 1, qualified customers will pay a $149.00 upgrade charge for a ViP622, plus installation which will range in price from $0 to $50. When you combine the low upgrade charge with the $150 savings, many customers can completely re-coup their cost to upgrade!


So, based on this, it looks like you can lease a ViP622 for $150.00, get a $50.00 credit, and then can apply for a $100 rebate, for a net cost of $0. This is pretty much the same as it has been, except they now have a possible install cost, up to $50.00.

*Note: The $50 credit is not dependent on trading in any receiver. Owned receivers that you wish to trade in can be traded in for an additional $10.00 per receiver. The $100 credit for returned 942/921 receivers expires January 31, 2006.

The best recommendation for existing customers is to call in to Dish Network to find out exactly what you qualify for.

On top of this, existing customers are able to take advantage of the DishDVR Advantage program for their monthly packages. Here are the details:



> The DishDVR Advantage Package saves customers 7 percent over items purchased separately. For $49.99 per month, DISH Network customers will receive America's Top 200 with local channels where available and a dual-tuner standard definition receiver. The offer also includes DISH Network's 18-month Home Protection Plan, which provides priority technical support, free replacement of equipment, video cabling and power surge repairs, reduced priced in-home service and free installation when a customer moves.
> 
> Customers interested in high definition can opt for the HD version of the DishDVR Advantage Package, which includes the industry-leading ViP622 DVR and DishHD programming for an additional $20 per month.


This is all the information I have at the moment. I will update this thread as new information becomes available.


----------



## koralis

Rob Glasser said:


> I have just received information from Dish Network on the new deal for existing customers wanting to upgrade to a ViP622, starting February 1, 2007:
> 
> So, based on this, it looks like you can lease a ViP622 for $150.00, get a $50.00 credit, and then can apply for a $100 rebate, for a net cost of $0. This is pretty much the same as it has been, except they now have a possible install cost, up to $50.00.
> 
> This is all the information I have at the moment. I will update this thread as new information becomes available.


So basically the advantage to this one vs DDA is that you don't have to subscribe to AT200? If you sign up for Dish DVR Advantage you can also get the $100 HD rebate, correct?


----------



## jldhawk

I guess I will just have to call in. Your post did not answer the questions for existing HD customers.
I have HD Gold with ONE 211/411, one dual tuner reciever and one 311 single tuner reciever (4 TV's)
Will I save any money if i upgrade to the VIP622 DVR?


----------



## Rob Glasser

jldhawk said:


> I guess I will just have to call in. Your post did not answer the questions for existing HD customers.
> I have HD Gold with ONE 211/411, one dual tuner reciever and one 311 single tuner reciever (4 TV's)
> Will I save any money if i upgrade to the VIP622 DVR?


Since this is a Dish'n It Up program I would guess as long as you qualify for Dish'n It Up you can take advantage of at least the $50 credit. If the $10 for 10 months rebate is the same as the existing one, it's only good for customers not yet on the HD package. If that is the case you wouldn't be able to take advantage of that rebate.

Your best bet would be to call in to Dish after the 1st and see what all you can qualify for.


----------



## Spliff

Thanks for the info. I will be ordering my 622 after Feb 1st.


----------



## koralis

Just to be clear, the DVR advantage program includes lease fees, etc? Charlie was making a big deal about no hidden fees, etc.


----------



## Rob Glasser

koralis said:


> Just to be clear, the DVR advantage program includes lease fees, etc? Charlie was making a big deal about no hidden fees, etc.


It seems that way but I would make sure to ask when calling in.


----------



## harsh

jldhawk said:


> Will I save any money if i upgrade to the VIP622 DVR?


If you replace the 411 and the 311 with the ViP622, you'll probably save $0.02/month if you have it hooked to a suitable phone line. If no phone line, it will cost $4.98 more. The ViP622 brings a DVR fee with it that makes its monthly cost $0.02 less than two non-DVR receivers.


----------



## bradesp

Any speculation on what the deal might look like for those of us upgrading to HDTV for the first time and wanting TWO VIP622 DVR Boxes? Is it possible they'll lease me more than one box at the new $149 price? 

I'm assuming it's safe to assume the rebates will only be available for one box?

Thanks!

bradesp


----------



## Tim Lones

I called Dish a couple of days ago and they said I'd have to pay $199.99 to upgrade to a 622 (I have a 522 now) with I assume free installation and the $100 credit. After Feb 1st that changes to $149.99 with up to a $50.00 Intallation fee and the credits..It's about the same numbers am i correct?

I will be getting an HDTV shortly after Feb. 1st. anyway and plan on hopefully upgrading right after that.


----------



## harsh

bradesp said:


> Any speculation on what the deal might look like for those of us upgrading to HDTV for the first time and wanting TWO VIP622 DVR Boxes? Is it possible they'll lease me more than one box at the new $149 price?


To date, very few have been able to get two ViP622s on the lease plan. I don't think that any of them were done simultaneously and IIRC, most of them were upgrading from older HD DVRs.


----------



## Stephen J

What determins the cost of the install? If they can just mount it to you house it is free, if they have to do a pole mount it is $50?

What if you want an OTA antenna installed too, how much is that? I live about 50 miles from the towers, so I would need a pretty good OTA antenna.


----------



## Hall

Stephen J said:


> What if you want an OTA antenna installed too, how much is that? I live about 50 miles from the towers, so I would need a pretty good OTA antenna.


 Dish has a separate offer for installing HD antennas and Cleveland is on the list of eligible cities. Without that deal, Dish normally does NOT sell/install OTA antennas.


----------



## Hall

Why do they continue to offer that so very insulting $10 for people's older receivers ?? I guess if you got a "free" receiver many years ago, before lease deals, you "own" your receiver, but it sure wasn't an 811, 921, 942, and so on. I remember when 921 receivers were $999. Today they'll give you $10 for it ??


----------



## rsaforjm

koralis said:


> Just to be clear, the DVR advantage program includes lease fees, etc? Charlie was making a big deal about no hidden fees, etc.





> For $49.99 per month, DISH Network customers will receive America's Top 200 with local channels


Currently dish offers a Top 180 for $49.99. So does that mean we will get a something equivalent to that plus locals plus DVR plus lease fees plus home protection for $49.99. That is equivalent to about $70 seperately. That is a lot more than 7% saving. What am I missing?


----------



## rsaforjm

Tim Lones said:


> I called Dish a couple of days ago and they said I'd have to pay $199.99 to upgrade to a 622 (I have a 522 now) with I assume free installation and the $100 credit. After Feb 1st that changes to $149.99 with up to a $50.00 Intallation fee and the credits..It's about the same numbers am i correct?
> 
> I will be getting an HDTV shortly after Feb. 1st. anyway and plan on hopefully upgrading right after that.


It looks like the credits have increased to $150, so it is going to be $50 - $100 cheaper depending on if you take the installation.


----------



## Rob Glasser

Tim Lones said:


> I called Dish a couple of days ago and they said I'd have to pay $199.99 to upgrade to a 622 (I have a 522 now) with I assume free installation and the $100 credit. After Feb 1st that changes to $149.99 with up to a $50.00 Intallation fee and the credits..It's about the same numbers am i correct?


Actually your better off waiting, assuming you don't have any HD programming today.

Right now you can spend $199 and get free installation. After that you can get a rebate of $10 a month for 10 months so your net cost would be $100.

Starting Feb 1st you can spend $149 + UP TO $50 in installation. After that you get a $50.00 DISH'n It Up Bonus credit, plus you can can apply for a $100 rebate (I'm assuming this is still the $10 for 10 months), so your net cost would be anywhere from $0 - $50, depending if/how much you get charged for installation.


----------



## Tim Lones

Rob Glasser said:


> Actually your better off waiting, assuming you don't have any HD programming today.
> 
> Right now you can spend $199 and get free installation. After that you can get a rebate of $10 a month for 10 months so your net cost would be $100.
> 
> Starting Feb 1st you can spend $149 + UP TO $50 in installation. After that you get a $50.00 DISH'n It Up Bonus credit, plus you can can apply for a $100 rebate (I'm assuming this is still the $10 for 10 months), so your net cost would be anywhere from $0 - $50, depending if/how much you get charged for installation.


This all hinges on my Federal Income Tax refund which I'm supposed to have (according to the IRS) by February 6. It may come sooner but probably not till Feb. 1st or after anyway. I am going to need an antenna for the Cleveland, Oh. Locals and I have a Dish 1000 mounted on a pole several feet from my apartment. I am hoping they can hook an antenna on the dish and wire it into the 622. Otherwise the installation shouldnt be much other than replacing the dish and hooking the receiver up..The antenna should be free or low cost, correct?
I do appreciate the information here..Thanks..


----------



## Hall

Tim Lones said:


> ...I have a Dish 1000 mounted on a pole several feet from my apartment. I am hoping they can hook an antenna on the dish and wire it into the 622.


 If you're mounting an antenna on a pole-mounted dish, you may as well try an indoor antenna as you might get just as good results. Does your apartment building already have an antenna in place ?? If so, odds are it will work better than anything indoor or anything mounted to the dish. 


> The antenna should be free or low cost, correct?


 It sure won't be free ! Low cost ?? That depends.... Dish has an offer .... gee, I'm positive I just posted this same thing .... for an antenna and installation for certain cities, of which Cleveland is one. If you look at just the price of the antenna from them, you can get it cheaper yourself. Don't forget that this price includes installation.


----------



## CABill

rsaforjm said:


> Currently dish offers a Top 180 for $49.99. So does that mean we will get a something equivalent to that plus locals plus DVR plus lease fees plus home protection for $49.99. That is equivalent to about $70 seperately. That is a lot more than 7% saving. What am I missing?


AT200 is the new name of AT120, not the current AT180. It is $39.99 now, but will go to $42.99 + $5 locals + $5.98 DVR fee or 53.97. A new subscriber gets their 1st receiver w/o a lease fee and DishDVR Advantage wouldn't seem to be any different there. I don't think the DHPP entered into the calculation either since that too is no cost for a new subscriber. 53.97/49.99 = 1.0796, but not quite enough to claim 8%. My GUESS is that the 7% number is what is saved with DishDVR Advantage over the cost of a new sub DHA with a single DVR and locals.


----------



## tm22721

Hall said:


> Why do they continue to offer that so very insulting $10 for people's older receivers ?? I guess if you got a "free" receiver many years ago, before lease deals, you "own" your receiver, but it sure wasn't an 811, 921, 942, and so on. I remember when 921 receivers were $999. Today they'll give you $10 for it ??


The best thing to do is to keep that $999 921 and pay the monthly insurance.

Dish will have to upgrade everybody to MPEG4 eventually AT THEIR EXPENSE.


----------



## Rob Glasser

tm22721 said:


> The best thing to do is to keep that $999 921 and pay the monthly insurance.
> 
> Dish will have to upgrade everybody to MPEG4 eventually AT THEIR EXPENSE.


Or if you want to get rid of it now you can try and sell it on eBay or Craigslist. You'll definitely get more than $10 for it.


----------



## CABill

tm22721 said:


> Dish will have to upgrade everybody to MPEG4 eventually AT THEIR EXPENSE.


The customers will end up with expenses of their own. I have two DVRs now that don't suffer any DVR fee. I doubt DISH will come up with MPEG4 DVRs that don't have the fee. With my HD DVR, I can choose not to subscribe to the $20 DishHD without a fee, and that won't be likely with a replacement unit.


----------



## culbjn

I Just upgraded to 2 622's on Jan. 2 for $400 and got my first bill today. It list Dish HD Gold w/ locals for $74.99 Feb 9 - March 8. Total before taxes - $104.94 It adds 2 Lease fees $12 2 DVR fees $11.96 Dish Home Protection $5.99. Thats almost the same as AEP before price increase. There is nothing on the bill about any price increase. I will be able to get $100 back on the $10 a month deal but did I upgrade to soon? I have yet to see any details on upgrading 2 622's after Feb. 1 I wanted to go HD before the NHRA season got started. I had to wait 2 weeks from the time I ordered untill It was installed. If the new FREE 622's start going out I hope Dish has a lot in stock because It will probly cause a large back log of installs. Maybe I got mine just in time.

Any idea on what the DVR Advantage would be with 2 HD receivers? Would it same me some money on the DVR and Lease fees?


----------



## Cobra

is there a deal for new customers?


----------



## harsh

Hall said:


> I remember when 921 receivers were $999. Today they'll give you $10 for it ??


Technically, today and tomorrow, they'll give you $100 for a 921.


----------



## Rob Glasser

Cobra said:


> is there a deal for new customers?


Yes, that was announced at CES. Gist of it is, free ViP622 HD DVR. Details are here: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=75584


----------



## CABill

culbjn said:


> Any idea on what the DVR Advantage would be with 2 HD receivers? Would it same me some money on the DVR and Lease fees?


My idea is to wait two more days and hope we get the real skinny. If I were to hazzard a WAG today, I'd say DishDVR Advantage works for new or existing subs but involves a NEW DVR, not applies the DVR fee to some existing sub's current DVR. Not based on anything other than gut, and I hope I'm wrong! Might help someone wanting to get a 2nd 622 on a lease??


----------



## ronimous

Hi, first post here. I've lurked for a while, but a recent discussion with customer service yielded some info I figured I should post.

A couple weeks back I called in to Dish and did the whole "I want to cancel my service" thing. The rep transfered me to a different department, the new rep told me that they considered me a "5-Star customer". (I've had the America's Everything package for 7 years.)

I told her I recently bought an HDTV and that I wanted HD content and that Directv was offering to set me up with the entire system for free. Including the DVR. She said she could cancel for me right away, or I could wait until February for some better deals. I asked what they were and she told me I could get the 622 for $49.99, and that was the best they could do and that would be the price for "5-Star customers". The price would escalate to $99 for "4-Star customers" and so on.

She said to call back on Feb. 1st and request the deal. I might call at midnight tonight and see what happens.


----------



## Rob Glasser

Please let us know what you find out, and what the terms of the deal are. According to the information I have from Dish, it's $149.00 with a $50 credit, so net is $99 for everyone. Once you factor in the additional rebate it's then free. I'm curious is the $49.99 price you were told is before or after any credits/rebates, and if not then I'm curious if any of the credits/rebates still apply.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## ronimous

Rob Glasser said:


> Please let us know what you find out, and what the terms of the deal are. According to the information I have from Dish, it's $149.00 with a $50 credit, so net is $99 for everyone. Once you factor in the additional rebate it's then free. I'm curious is the $49.99 price you were told is before or after any credits/rebates, and if not then I'm curious if any of the credits/rebates still apply.
> 
> Thanks for the info.


I asked specifically what the total upfront cost would be and she said $49.99. She also mentioned a $100 rebate in the form of a $10 credit on my bill for 10 months.

This might have just been a "save the customer at all costs" type of thing. I don't know.


----------



## kf4omc

CABill said:


> AT200 is the new name of AT120, not the current AT180. It is $39.99 now, but will go to $42.99 + $5 locals + $5.98 DVR fee or 53.97. A new subscriber gets their 1st receiver w/o a lease fee and DishDVR Advantage wouldn't seem to be any different there. I don't think the DHPP entered into the calculation either since that too is no cost for a new subscriber. 53.97/49.99 = 1.0796, but not quite enough to claim 8%. My GUESS is that the 7% number is what is saved with DishDVR Advantage over the cost of a new sub DHA with a single DVR and locals.


You need math help!!! LOL

$53.97 With out special
$49.99 With special
$3.98 Savings

$3.98 is 7% of $53.97

3.98/53.97=.073

.073=7%


----------



## bthessel

ronimous said:


> Hi, first post here. I've lurked for a while, but a recent discussion with customer service yielded some info I figured I should post.
> 
> A couple weeks back I called in to Dish and did the whole "I want to cancel my service" thing. The rep transfered me to a different department, the new rep told me that they considered me a "5-Star customer". (I've had the America's Everything package for 7 years.)
> 
> I told her I recently bought an HDTV and that I wanted HD content and that Directv was offering to set me up with the entire system for free. Including the DVR. She said she could cancel for me right away, or I could wait until February for some better deals. I asked what they were and she told me I could get the 622 for $49.99, and that was the best they could do and that would be the price for "5-Star customers". The price would escalate to $99 for "4-Star customers" and so on.
> 
> She said to call back on Feb. 1st and request the deal. I might call at midnight tonight and see what happens.


What's interesting was when I talked to someone after emailing CEO he too said there was a tier based structure to the pricing. He said mine would be $179.00 - $50 MIR for a total of $129.00. This would be my second 622 and I have the HD gold pack. Guess we'll find out tomorrow.


----------



## Rob Glasser

bthessel said:


> What's interesting was when I talked to someone after emailing CEO he too said there was a tier based structure to the pricing. ...


This would seem to line up with what I was told. The single most important thing I was told about the new offers was that existing customers call beginning Feb. 1st to see what they qualify for.


----------



## ronimous

Well guys, disregard what I said about the $49.99. It might be too much of a hassle to get it. The reps I've talked to today have said the best they can do is $149 and they have no idea why the rep told me what she did two weeks ago. 

Good thing I kept her employee code...I'm on hold for her supervisor right now.


----------



## d_man

I'm confused about the HD DVR upgrade. With the last round of offers they considered a new customer as someone who hasn't updraded to HD yet. This meant that even though I am a current Dish subscriber I was eligible since I only had SD packages.

Does anyone know if this is possible with the new DishAdvantage promotion. I have waited until today to upgrade hoping that I wouldn't be out any upfront money on the ViP622 because I really can't afford to be out $149.00 and wait on 10 months of credits to recoup that cost. According to the press releases that I had read from Dish there was "No hidden fees, upfront costs, or rebates" for new customers.


----------



## TimL

d_man said:


> I'm confused about the HD DVR upgrade. With the last round of offers they considered a new customer as someone who hasn't updraded to HD yet. This meant that even though I am a current Dish subscriber I was eligible since I only had SD packages.
> 
> Does anyone know if this is possible with the new DishAdvantage promotion. I have waited until today to upgrade hoping that I wouldn't be out any upfront money on the ViP622 because I really can't afford to be out $149.00 and wait on 10 months of credits to recoup that cost. According to the press releases that I had read from Dish there was "No hidden fees, upfront costs, or rebates" for new customers.


"New Customer" to Dish seems to be "Totally new" My 522-622 upgrade is going to be $149.00-50.00 credit-100.00 over 10 months plus 0-$50 install..Looks like you might be out of luck.


----------



## dahauss

I am a current dish subscriber with 2 211 units. I would like a HD DVR since I already have HD programming. If I still have to pay $199 its not worth it for me...


----------



## rrmills

So has anybody called and upgraded to a ViP622 today? I have a DVR625 now and just bought an HDTV. I'd like to upgrade, but I'm confused about what the actual promotion is for current customers.


----------



## koralis

Has anyone specifically asked about getting on the DVR Advantage HD program as a current customer instead of asking to upgrade to the 622? They might be pushing the other (upgrade of equipment) when you'd be eligible for the better deal (with stipulations.)


----------



## koralis

Found someone that did...

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=78427


----------



## ND Sol

rrmills said:


> So has anybody called and upgraded to a ViP622 today? I have a DVR625 now and just bought an HDTV. I'd like to upgrade, but I'm confused about what the actual promotion is for current customers.


I upgraded today (though I had to call back because their computers were down) to a 622 and a 311. Wasn't planning on the latter, but I was informed that neither my D-VHS nor my 5000 would work with the new Dish and switches.

The upgrade charge was $149 for the 622 and $99 for the 311 with a $50 rebate for each. I went with the Dish DVR Advantage at $49.99 per month and the HD package at $20. I am eligible then to get a $10 credit each month for 10 months on the HD package. Also ordered a 6.3 kit for $19.99 so that I can use Remote 1 in a UHF mode. They are also sending me two boxes if I would like to turn in my old receivers for a $10 credit for each.


----------



## ronimous

ronimous said:


> Well guys, disregard what I said about the $49.99. It might be too much of a hassle to get it. The reps I've talked to today have said the best they can do is $149 and they have no idea why the rep told me what she did two weeks ago.
> 
> Good thing I kept her employee code...I'm on hold for her supervisor right now.


After many phone calls, emails and gnashing of teeth, I've gotten Dish to agree to sell me the 622 for $99. Not quite what I had been promised, but I guess I'll take it. Now to see if I can get it installed by Wednesday to watch "Lost" in HD!!!


----------



## Rob Glasser

dahauss said:


> I am a current dish subscriber with 2 211 units. I would like a HD DVR since I already have HD programming. If I still have to pay $199 its not worth it for me...


Since you already have HD programming it probably means you can't get the $100 over 10 months rebate, but you can probably get the $50 credit which means you would be out $99. This also assumes you don't need any installation because your already pointing at the correct dishes. You should call Dish to find out exactly what it would cost you.


----------



## Rob Glasser

TimL said:


> "New Customer" to Dish seems to be "Totally new" My 522-622 upgrade is going to be $149.00-50.00 credit-100.00 over 10 months plus 0-$50 install..Looks like you might be out of luck.


Correct. Existing customers pay the $149.00 up front and get the money back with a credit and rebate. New Customers can get the 622 for nothing up front, but no credit and rebate.


----------



## dahauss

I am also an existing customer with HD. I read on here what there isnt any additional installs needed since we are akready getting HD. Isnt the 622 a Dual tuner system meaning I can us it on two tv's? right now I have two tv's with two 211 HD boxes. I assume I also only need one cable to the 622 box? when I had direct TV, they needed 2 cables from the dish to the DVR (1 for each tuner).

Thanks...


----------



## briangtbc

Argh...this is frustrating!

I just called Dish and the CR told me I was not eligible for an upgrade to the 622 because I had already used my one upgrade in the last 12 months. The only option I have is to purchase the unit at $549.  

This really stinks in my opinion. I signed up for AT60 back in September when I didn't own any HDTV's. Well, we purchased a new HDTV for Christmas and I swapped out one of my dual-tuner SD receivers for the 211 and upgraded my programming to include the HD package. Now, I have acquired a new, bigger HDTV (just in time for the Super Bowl  ) and need an extra HD receiver. Preferably one with a built-in DVR.

I repeatedly asked the CR if this was all she could offer me and she said, "That's the terms of our promotion. Sorry." Does anyone know of another way I could go about swapping my 322 for a 622 without having to spend $549?

Thanks


----------



## Mikey

briangtbc said:


> ...
> I repeatedly asked the CR if this was all she could offer me and she said, "That's the terms of our promotion. Sorry." Does anyone know of another way I could go about swapping my 322 for a 622 without having to spend $549?
> 
> Thanks


Try sending an email explaining your case to [email protected] 
Sometimes the executive office can bend the rules for good subs.

And :welcome_s


----------



## Mikey

dahauss said:


> I am also an existing customer with HD. I read on here what there isnt any additional installs needed since we are akready getting HD. Isnt the 622 a Dual tuner system meaning I can us it on two tv's? right now I have two tv's with two 211 HD boxes. I assume I also only need one cable to the 622 box? when I had direct TV, they needed 2 cables from the dish to the DVR (1 for each tuner).
> 
> Thanks...


The 622 can use a diplexor to split the signal for the two inputs, but only if you're using a DPP switch (DPP44) or DPP LNB (DPP Twin).


----------



## Rob Glasser

dahauss said:


> I am also an existing customer with HD. I read on here what there isnt any additional installs needed since we are akready getting HD. Isnt the 622 a Dual tuner system meaning I can us it on two tv's? right now I have two tv's with two 211 HD boxes. I assume I also only need one cable to the 622 box? when I had direct TV, they needed 2 cables from the dish to the DVR (1 for each tuner).
> 
> Thanks...


Yes, the 622 can feed 2 TV's, but if you want them to be able to watch different shows at the same time only 1 of those TVs is going to be HD. When running on Dual Mode you have a set of outputs dedicated to TV1 and a set of outputs dedicated to TV2. All the HD outputs are on TV1. TV2 is only RCA and coax. If you run in Single Mode, a mode in which all outputs, TV1 and TV2 show the same thing you could always run HDMI to one TV and Component to another, assuming of course you can reach both TVs with these types of cables.

As far as the number of cables going to the 622 from the dish, yes, you can get away with a single cable, as long as your LNB or Switch if you have one, is DishProPlus. If so you run a single cable to the area of the 622, hook it up to a DishProPlus Separator and from that you'll have 2 cables to actually connect to the 622.


----------



## Jim Parker

As usual, Alaska is getting screwed.  

I called last night to see what kind of deal I could get to upgrade from a 921 to a 622.

Her first answer was that I could not upgrade the 921, as that deal ended Jan 31.

I asked if I could just lease a 622. She replied yes for $199 with a 50 rebate. She checks for an install date and tells me that it will be May 5th. :eek2: 

When she tried to do it, the computer would not let her. After a few minutes she realized that I was in Alaska. Dish still will not deal directly with Alaskan subscribers. I have to go thru the local dealer which costs $288 and no rebates. :nono: 

This is the same answer I got from [email protected] a month ago.


----------



## briangtbc

Mikey said:


> Try sending an email explaining your case to [email protected]
> Sometimes the executive office can bend the rules for good subs.
> 
> And :welcome_s


Mikey,

Thanks for the advice. Hopefully I'll hear back from someone. Thanks for welcome as well!

-Brian


----------



## redlikemethodz

I called last night and got the dishdvr advantage package with HD. I am moving up from a leased 522 to the vip622. The plan with HBO will cost $86/mo. Would have costed $96/mo to just upgrade to HD with my current plan. Paid $149 to upgrade to the vip. Got the $100 and $50 rebates. Install is on Monday!


----------



## theporcupine

I've looked for the $100 upgrade/Rebate form on D's web site and can't seem to fine it.
I did find a copy on a resellers web site, BUT reading the fine print it states that it is only good untill Jan. 31, 2007.

Has anyone been able to find or confirm that this rebate has been extended.

If anyone finds the rebate form a link would be greatly appreciated


----------



## jldhawk

http://www.dishnetwork.com/redirects/promotion/100_back/index2.asp

Try that link. Not sure if it is what you are looking for or not.


----------



## theporcupine

Thanks JLDHawk! 

That is the form that I was looking for. They sure don't make it easy to find!
Guess I'll have to call and get my 622


----------



## harsh

Mikey said:


> The 622 can use a diplexor to split the signal for the two inputs, but only if you're using a DPP switch (DPP44) or DPP LNB (DPP Twin).


The device is known as a "separator". A diplexer is the device used to put an OTA feed onto the satellite cable and peel it back off again.


----------



## CABill

harsh said:


> The device is known as a "separator". A diplexer is the device used to put an OTA feed onto the satellite cable and peel it back off again.


Not terribly important, but I was bit by that one as well. From the Alt.DBS.Echostar FAQ: Receivers and Switches (and the JPG of the Separator actually says diplexer on it). Somewhere on Groups.google.com, Bobabird showed me that a "separator" is a diplexer. A diplexer just separates different frequencies and a "separator" just picks different frequency splits from what we've come to be associated with a DBS diplexer.


The DPP Separator is indeed a diplexer, in fact in this 
early photo it is labelled as a "high-performance diplexer." It 
separates the DishPro high and low bands rather than the OTA and DBS 
bands as used in many installations. You only need one because a DP 
LNB does the band stacking and a DP Plus switch band-translates and 
re-stacks as needed to get the needed transponders on the right output 
of the Separator. ​
Mikey's statement was technically correct, but I too would prefer to see it referred to as a "separator".


----------



## harsh

CABill said:


> A diplexer just separates different frequencies and a "separator" just picks different frequency splits from what we've come to be associated with a DBS diplexer.


It is notable that your quote also referred to the DP LNB which is not compatible with a separator. You have to go to DPP to use a separator.

If you don't buy a device that is marked "separator", you'll probably not get the right device.


----------



## tnsprin

harsh said:


> It is notable that your quote also referred to the DP LNB which is not compatible with a separator. You have to go to DPP to use a separator.
> 
> If you don't buy a device that is marked "separator", you'll probably not get the right device.


CaBILL is correct the LNB's are DishPro. The switches (either the DPP44 or the built in switch of a DPP TWIN add the Plus technology (reband and restack) that makes the Seperator work.

For example I am using a DP Twin LNB (for 110 and 119) and a Dp Dual LNB for 61.5 to a DPP44.


----------



## bayarea_techie

The HDMI port on my ViP211 died after 2 months so I called to upgrade to a ViP622.

Here's the deal I got:

$179 non-refundable
$100 rebate
$50 receiver upgrade bonus

But here's the bad part:

My contract got extended by 18 more months. I'm 9.5 months into my current 18 month contract. The equipment warranty expires after 8.5 months and I'm on my own after that if the HDMI port dies on the 622.

I'm curious: did other subscribers get asked to extend their contracts as well by 18 months?

Also, even though the CSR promised me that I'll get the $100+$50 rebate, I'm a bit skeptical:

$100 - I already have HD (ViP211)
$50 - I've been a customer for only 9.5 months not 12 months.

So I might end up paying $179, instead of $29.

Since Dish seems to be so much nicer to new customers (free 622, $200 rebate) and harsh to the existing customers - I'm wondering if I should cancel the appointment and try to stay with the 211 and become a new customer in 8.5 months.

Did anybody get the option of paying $179 without contract extension?

-Arun


----------



## Don_S

bayarea_techie said:


> ...... I'm wondering if I should cancel the appointment and try to stay with the 211 and become a new customer in 8.5 months.
> 
> -Arun


Once you are a Dish network customer, I don't think you can ever qualify as a new customer...:nono2:


----------



## Mike D-CO5

IF you are gone from Dish for over 6 months you can qualify for all new customer promotions.


----------



## rrmills

Dish is refusing to give me the $50 equipment upgrade bonus. They want to charge me $179.00 (since I need my dish upgraded) and I would get the HD $100 over 10 month rebate, but for whatever reason I'm not eligible for the extra $50. Is there something magical you have to say to get this? I spoke to a CSR and a supervisor, and neither would give it to me.


----------



## bradesp

Guys,

Anyway to get the HD Box Upgrade for more than one box? I really need three boxes. The CSR we just spoke to said one upgrade only and then I must buy the other boxes outright! 

Is there any way around this?

Thanks.


----------



## lparsons21

Mike D-CO5 said:


> IF you are gone from Dish for over 6 months you can qualify for all new customer promotions.


When I came back to Dish after almost 2 years, they would NOT give a new customer deal. They used the existing customer deals at the time.


----------



## suptech

> Dish is refusing to give me the $50 equipment upgrade bonus.


From reading the various threads ...This $50 is a mail-in rebate.
If you read the fine-print, you may quailify for it.
BUT certain accounts get this $50 rebate instantly. You do not.

The $50 fine print:


> DISH'n It Up Bonus offer valid for residential customers that have had DISH Network services for more than one year and participated in DISH'n It Up on
> or after February 1, 2007, through May 31, 2007. No substitutions. Eligible
> customers will receive a one-time $50 account credit for each DISH'n It Up
> receiver upgraded (max of 2 per transaction).


http://www.dishnetwork.com/redirects/promotion/100_back/index2.asp

This is one ugly piece of writing.
I've done thousands of rebates and even I looked at horror at this!


----------



## rrmills

So Dish is saying I'm not qualified for the $50 because I haven't been a subscriber for a year. Is there any way around this anyone has found?


----------



## briangtbc

Mikey said:


> Try sending an email explaining your case to [email protected]
> Sometimes the executive office can bend the rules for good subs.


Just got confirmation from Eric yesterday evening that he can process the upgrade for me @ $149 plus the $50 rebate. Thanks for the help!


----------



## ButchDeal

redlikemethodz said:


> The plan with HBO will cost $86/mo.


It should be a little less than that as well since you should get HBO for $10 after the DishHD pack is purchased:
http://www.dishnetwork.com/pop_ups/...ng_packages/dvr_advantage/dvr_advantage.shtml


----------



## CABill

$85.99 would be correct if the 622 had a $6 lease fee. It clearly would if there were some existing receiver remaining on the account. If the 622 is the ONLY receiver on the account, it has always had a $6 lease fee as a DIU upgrade but there is some hope that won't be the case. We'll know better when bills are generated with DDA on them.


----------



## lparsons21

If the recent activity on my account is any indication, they've credited off all the 622 lease fees from 1/31 on after I changed to DVRAdvantage.


----------



## harsh

Mikey said:


> The 622 can use a diplexor to split the signal for the two inputs, but only if you're using a DPP switch (DPP44) or DPP LNB (DPP Twin).


The device required is called a "separator" and should not be confused with a standard diplexer.


----------



## harsh

lparsons21 said:


> When I came back to Dish after almost 2 years, they would NOT give a new customer deal. They used the existing customer deals at the time.


Perhaps you weren't a _good_ customer :shrug:. A coworker of mine got new customer offer in January on a ViP622 after wallowing in Comcast for eight months. He had subscribed for about a year with a 322 and a Dish500.

Timing is everything.


----------



## harsh

bradesp said:


> Anyway to get the HD Box Upgrade for more than one box?


To my knowledge, the only way to do this is to upgrade from 921 or 942 receivers and sometimes not even then.


> I really need three boxes. The CSR we just spoke to said one upgrade only and then I must buy the other boxes outright!


This is consistent with the offers that most have been given.

You would have to be a priceless customer to get them to cough up $600 worth of receiver leases for free.


----------



## Jim Parker

I finally got upgraded from my 921 to a 622 but I had to jump thru a lot of hoops to get it.

I talked to Dish several times and could not get an upgrade thru them because I'm in Alaska. Dish would not give me any rebate at all. The local dealer wanted $280 to unplug the 921 and plug in the 622. 

I called two other dealers and was told that as of Feb 1st, nobody in Alaska could upgrade to a 622 - only new subscribers could get a 622. They have written letters to Dish complaining about this, but have not heard back. 

My local cable company came out with a different brand of box 2 weeks ago that has a 160gig drive (the older brand had a 60gig) so I picked one up. I have a cable modem and the house is wired for it, so I just had to plug it in. In addition, they gave me a $250 credit for turning in a Dish box, so I gave them my 501.

I called Dish and told them to cancel my service. That got their attention, now all of a sudden they could give me a $10 credit for 12 months.

I called the dealer back and talked them down $50 because the installation was so simple.

They came out yesterday and installed the 622. So, with a $230 installation minus the 120 for a total cost of $110. 

The installation went fine, check switch was OK. This morning I decided to see how the single mode worked, so I hit the button and the 622 lost the satellite signal. A check switch shows the odd on 119 is gone. Did the check on the 510, showed the same thing.  Great, now I get to find out what failed. :nono2:

At least I have cable as a back up now.


----------



## redlikemethodz

I am still waiting for wip622 upgrade after two reschedules from dish installers. Evidentally Dish installers have no dish 1000 satellite dishes in stock for the entire Charlotte, NC Metro region.


----------



## BobaBird

Those would be of limited use anyway since Charlotte HD locals require the Dish 1000*+*, or 500*+* (same dish) with a separate wing dish.


----------



## dahauss

WEll I was only able to get a 622 for $149 which included the install. I already have HD so all they need to do is either use the DISH PRO for one line or run a new 2nd line into my room. I told the REP from dish I heard there was a $50 rebate but she says since I have only been with dish for 6 months I cant get it. Is that true? is there a form I can download to mail in??

Thanks...


----------



## CABill

http://www.dishnetwork.com/redirects/promotion/100_back/index2.asp
says you need to have subscribed for a year to qualify for the $50.
DISH'n It Up Bonus offer valid for residential customers that have had DISH Network services for more than one year and participated in DISH'n It Up on or after February 1, 2007, through May 31, 2007. No substitutions. Eligible customers will receive a one-time $50 account credit for each DISH'n It Up receiver upgraded (max of 2 per transaction). *New customers in qualifying markets (based on ZIP code) who provide a pay-TV bill (dated within 90 days of activation) along with the redemption form and first DISH Network bill will receive $100 off in addition to the $100 Back and HD Bonus offers. Customer will receive a $10/month account credit for 10 months, which will be applied after the 10 months of credits for the $100 Back and HD Bonus offers. Visit www.dishnetwork.com/100backfaqs for a list of qualifying ZIP codes.​They don't provide a list of zipcodes they are targeting with the extra $100 rebates and I tired after entering 3 or 4 guesses.


----------



## Deke Rivers

this sucks..i upgraded in jan and had to pay 200 for the vip622..i really hate they way they jack existing customers around on upgrades


----------



## Rob Glasser

Deke Rivers said:


> this sucks..i upgraded in jan and had to pay 200 for the vip622..i really hate they way they jack existing customers around on upgrades


Were you going to an HD Metal package for the first time? i.e. HDBroze, HDSilver, HDGold, or HDPlatinum? If so you are eligible for a $100 rebate ($10 for 10 months). I know it's not as good as the current deal but it cuts your cost in half.

As for jacking their existing customers around, I don't agree with this statement.

Dish Network announced the new pricing for new customers at CES in early January, with a start date for Feb. 1. They also stated on their website that the deals for existing customers expired on Jan. 31st, which means that new deals would be coming for existing customers Feb 1st as well. Dish Network has had deals running for existing customers on the 622 since day one, and each iteration seems to get better and better for the customer. The ones that expired on Jan 31st had been in place for over 6 months so it was definitely time to update them.


----------



## redlikemethodz

BobaBird said:


> Those would be of limited use anyway since Charlotte HD locals require the Dish 1000*+*, or 500*+* (same dish) with a separate wing dish.


Errrrr.... I meant they are out of dish 1000+ dishes. I can't believe this.


----------



## rrmills

They're apparantley out of 622s in New Mexico also. I had an appointment scheduled, stayed home from work in the morning for it, installer never showed. Called support, they said my appointment had been reschduled due to lack of stock on the receivers. Nice of them to call me and let me know, making me take half a day vacation for nothing, in addition to having to reschedule for another work day. :nono: They assured me there will be boxes available by then. I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## farleyville

Deke Rivers said:


> this sucks..i upgraded in jan and had to pay 200 for the vip622..i really hate they way they jack existing customers around on upgrades


I upraded in January too, but worked out a special deal, so not any worse than the current offer. I would call customer service and ask for an account specialist and see if they could do a sort of 30 day price guarantee, you never know. Worth the call at least...

But I wouldnt say Dish is jacking the customers arounds... People buy products all the time, only to see them on a major sale a few weeks later... its just the way it is...


----------



## Bill Simonsen

If you're not used to this- value of your brand new DD 7.1 HD Widget dropping from 1K dollars to 10 dollars in three years- you will be soon.....I see laser printers for 59 bucks, pp faxes for 29, etc etc. It's been going on since the first transister, and always will be...

-Bill

Ps- I'm not mocking you- I too learned the hard way. Try and sell your 921 (or whatever) today, see what you can get for it...



Hall said:


> Why do they continue to offer that so very insulting $10 for people's older receivers ?? I guess if you got a "free" receiver many years ago, before lease deals, you "own" your receiver, but it sure wasn't an 811, 921, 942, and so on. I remember when 921 receivers were $999. Today they'll give you $10 for it ??


----------



## Dave_G

I called Dish last night to inquire on HDTV upgrade. First I was told $20+$6+$5.98 per month then "after reviewing my account I am not eligible for any offers". I was told "There are no offers available. Your only choice is to purchase a 622 outright at $499". After reading this forum I decided to try again with a different CSR this morning. Again I was told "there are no offers available". At least this time the CSR told me about the Costco deal which I later found here by searching. I really do not understand why DishNetwork values an unknown new customer more than me ( a five year subscriber with AT250 and 2 premium channels packs along with locals). I pay over $100/month including my ppv to Dish and cannot get an upgrade to HD for less than $500 but a new unknown customer can get it all dirt cheap. I really understand now why folks are tempted to change to the competition. Does anyone know how Dish chooses to make offers available? Thanks, and by the way, this is my first post here but I have been lurking and found much great info here.


----------



## Dave_G

As a followup to my post above I read elsewhere in this forum that others have had success by emailing Charlie... I have tried this also. I sent an email to [email protected] after my post here basically asking why I was not eligible for the same upgrades as any other DishNetwork customer. I will post any replies.


----------



## Dave_G

Much to my surprise, I got am email back from [email protected] (actually from Matt in the Echostar Executive Communications office) in about 1 hour stating that I had been granted an exception and my account had been flagged and all I had to do is call customer service to set it up. Many thanks to those on this forum who posted the info regarding the ceo email. My question to the ceo of how and why promotions are offered to some customers and not others was not answered, but I am once again a happy dishnetwork customer (assuming all goes well when I call customer service).


----------



## imdok

I called Dishnetwork from here in Alaska. Best deal on a 622 I could get was $100 off of the $549 price wwith my 921 trade-in. So I'd pay $449 and lose use of my 921.
I already have the HD package, top 180, and some Premiums package. At around $1000+ a year you'd think they'd be nicer.
They should call their monthly customer relations CEO Show "Charlie Shaft" not "Charlie Chat"
New Alaskan customers can get the 622 for a $199 surcharge and then a $5 a month lease fee for the unit (and the usual $6 amonth DVR add-on also). Not a great deal when compared to some of the "Lower 48" deals where they actually have a real 30 channel HD package coming off of the 129 satellite. 
If they don't get their stuff together before DirectTV comes out with their huge HD package this Autumn, and their usual huge NFL add-on package, then I' m done with Dishnet (and so say many of my other DIsh NFL loving neighbirs). Ten years loyalty for what....THE BIG SHAfT? I'm still P.O.ed about them dropping the 921 HD receiver to $600 dollars four days after I paid $999 for it. It's just business and so I understand it from their POV. But I don't have to help finance it.
Maybe I'll just cancel, get my refund, and have my ever-absent room renter sign up as a new customer so he'll get all the special deals and the free dishes (I can use them up at the camp). I'll sell him my old boxes so he could activate them (for himself of course...LOL) Would that be fair? Probably not., but they don't deserve it considering their disloyalty to long term customers that are already at a disadvantage (Alaska's lack of full HD packages).


----------



## Cocoatreat

i finally upgraded my 510 to the 622 yesterday!..... 
i had been looking at the current hdtv's & decided on a 42" sharp aquos lc-42d62u. 
i found a great price online at powersellernyc.com!!!! everywhere the price has been over $2k.......the online price i got was $1583 with free shipping......but it has been going down..... but i am happy......they tell you that it will take between 14-21 days......i chose them after checking their merchant ratings on shopzilla, mysimon, dealtime, nextag, etc......in actually i was pretty lucky.. my set arrived in perfect condition via fedex in 7days! i was going to just hook up ota........but got lazy........i ordered the 622 on tues and was told that the next installation available was the next day!! i was overjoyed & chose the 8-12 slot. i must say...there was constant communication and the installer was great. he arrived timely and spent about 4hours at my home. he had to go on the roof for the dish. being in fla, we dont get the dish 1000; instead, an extra dish is added to pick up the 61.5 sat. my installer was very detailed in his work & explained all the procedures to me. he set up both of my tv sets (codes & everything! ) and showed me newer features. in all the installation was a success. i did have hdmi wire that came with my dvd player, so that was used for the connection. he also explained that there were some problems with some of the hdmi hook ups.. so if mine fails-that i should just use the component wire. the picture is flawless... i have been very happy with e* . they were my provider in '87 when i had that 12 foot dish. i'm not a person who changes recievers often...this is my 6th box (i always use 2 recievers). i enjoyed my 501 & 510....e* wants give me a $10 credit for their return....but i think i will keep them... or sell on ebay.... i know that my bill will go up considerably.....since i have aep, locals, & superstations... and i think it sucks that i have to pay a fee for not hooking it up to a fone.......but i only use my cell. but the experience has been great. watching explorer last night was a bit much for me.....as it was a show in hd about maneating snakes..! i am just one happy customer!


----------



## kkozma

Been reading here for quite some time and this is my first post. I finally decided to call today to upgrade my equipment (dish 301's). I have to say that I am thoroughly disgusted with how they treat existing customers.

1. I was told I would have to sign an 18 month contract.
2. For 18 months all they do is give you a measly $50 credit?

That's rediculous. I was 1 second away from calling up D* to order up their package when I found this post and saw that a few people had some luck with emailing [email protected]. While I didn't exactly get what I was hoping for from them (wanted something more in line with the $200 credit new subs get), they did agree to waive the 18 month agreement if/when I choose to upgrade.

Question though. As an existing customer upgrading to HD for the first time, do I qualify for that $100 rebate that's advertised on the dish home page? I've read through all the fine print and the posts here about it and I'm still confused, so can anyone please tell me concrete if I do?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Cocoatreat

i think the $100 that you would qualify is for having service for over a year & upgrading to hd for the 1st time. what that means is that $10 is subtracted from your bill for 10 months.....there is also a $50 redemption credit. To redeem the DISH'n It Up Bonus credit you must mail a completed redemption form within 60 calendar days of the date you ordered your upgraded reciever. so in other words...the 622 becomes free......sort of..... but u still have to pay the lease fee (if you dont buy outright from the for $549). so if i think this is a good deal for existing customers.... the only thing i hate is that now i have to pay a lease fee....


----------



## farleyville

kkozma said:


> Been reading here for quite some time and this is my first post. I finally decided to call today to upgrade my equipment (dish 301's). I have to say that I am thoroughly disgusted with how they treat existing customers.
> 
> 1. I was told I would have to sign an 18 month contract.
> 2. For 18 months all they do is give you a measly $50 credit?
> 
> That's rediculous. I was 1 second away from calling up D* to order up their package when I found this post and saw that a few people had some luck with emailing [email protected]. While I didn't exactly get what I was hoping for from them (wanted something more in line with the $200 credit new subs get), they did agree to waive the 18 month agreement if/when I choose to upgrade.
> 
> Question though. As an existing customer upgrading to HD for the first time, do I qualify for that $100 rebate that's advertised on the dish home page? I've read through all the fine print and the posts here about it and I'm still confused, so can anyone please tell me concrete if I do?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


OK, folks, Dish is not jerking around existing customers... the 18 month commitment gives you a free 622 !!! instead of paying $449 for it... Besides, if you are not planning on keeping dish for very long, why do it... the penalty is hardly worth the extra money... only 13 a month or so... I have no problem with Dish requiring that commitment to offset their equipment cost of the 622's....


----------



## kkozma

farleyville said:


> OK, folks, Dish is not jerking around existing customers... the 18 month commitment gives you a free 622 !!! instead of paying $449 for it... Besides, if you are not planning on keeping dish for very long, why do it... the penalty is hardly worth the extra money... only 13 a month or so... I have no problem with Dish requiring that commitment to offset their equipment cost of the 622's....


No, it doesn't. It get's you a $150 DVR that will eventually be $99 after a weak mail in rebate. Which in turn will "eventually" be free after 10 months off a 100 credit to your bill. It's a total crock of steaming pooh. They are treating you exactly as a new customer by forcing you to sign the contract but you get none of the benefits some joe blow gets calling off the street.

The CSR I spoke with told me I recieved a special promotion when I signed up 5 years ago. I said hardly. I paid for installation and I paid full price for both of the 301's I have and in turn recieved a crappy $10 monthly credit to offset to purchase of the recievers. I got no free programming, no premiums, nada.

Cable companies give you a free DVR left and right all day long regardless if you are a new customer or existing and do not charge you $20 extra per month for a few HD channels of which I'll probably only watch 4. In fact if it weren't for my local cable company not offering NBC in HD, I'd drop dish like a bad habit.

Personally I do not mind signing the 18 month agreement, however I demand more from them that what they want to give me. It is not even remotely fair that the guy sitting next to me here can call up dish out of the blue and sign up for the exact same thing I want and get 1 premium (for a few months), hd, local channels, free installation, and a free DVR for $30 LESS a month than I was quoted and I don't even subscribe to the locals!! Gimme a break. If thats not jacking around existing customers I don't know what is.


----------



## Rob Glasser

Ok everyone, let's get back on topic. This is a thread about the new 622 offers for existing customers. This is not a Dish bashing thread. If you would like to discuss your frustrations with Dish Network, please do so in the general forum and keep it clean.

Further bashing will be removed from this thread.

Thank you.


----------



## kkozma

I tell ya. If I had spoken to the CSR that I spoke with today when I called yesterday, there wouldn't have been a problem. It's a done deal and I'm scheduled to be upgraded this coming Monday the 5th! 

The gal I spoke with today (her name was Karen) was extremely nice, explained everything to me including all of the promotions I qualified for and got me all set up. It's important to note that the CSR I spoke with yesterday did not mention any promotions until I asked, and even then she made zero mention of the $100 HD upgrade credit I'd get.

Karen the CSR has fully restored my faith in Dish Network. lol


----------



## dcairns

I noticed this "DISH'n It Up" deal for existing customers is listed online. If you login in to your account on the dish network site, like you would do to look at your billing, then click on "equipment Information" on the left column, you will get an "Equipment Upgrades" page listing the "DISH'n It Up" deal:


> As a valued customer, you can upgrade to a leased state-of-the-art receiver and pick cutting-edge technology like a Digital Video Recorder (DVR), High Definition (HD) programming, or an HD-DVR receiver for a low up-front price!
> 
> Choose from the options below and call 1-800-333-DISH to place your order today! Hurry - offer expires on April 30, 2007!


Select an HD-DVR for two rooms of service (or "Picture in Picture" for 1 TV) 
Shipped : $99.00 after DISH'n It Up Bonus credit ($149.00 upfront credit card payment)
Installed : $129.00 after DISH'n It Up Bonus credit ($179.00 upfront credit card payment)



> To redeem the DISH'n It Up Bonus credit you must mail a completed redemption form within 60 calendar days of the date you ordered your upgraded receiver(s) along with a copy of your billing statement indicating qualifying programming.
> 
> Limit of 2 receivers or 3 tuners per transaction. Limit 4 leased tuners per account. Maximum of one DISH'n It Up upgrade transaction per 12 month period. Monthly equipment rental fee of $6.00 for HD receivers; $5.00 monthly equipment rental fee for all other models will apply for each receiver activated beyond the first.
> 
> Monthly DVR Service Fee of $5.98 applies for all DVR receivers. 2-TV receivers must be continuously connected to land-based phone line to waive the $5.00 monthly additional outlet programming access fee.
> 
> If a new dish is necessary when upgrading to HD programming, standard professional installation may be required. Monthly subscription to DishHD programming is required for HD receivers or a monthly $6.00 HD Enabling fee applies. Please call for details.


Funny it still lists it as expiring April 30, but it still being shown. I guess I have to call to check it out.


----------



## Cocoatreat

kkozma, i told you about the $100 dish it up credit, but i guess you were too busy bashing e*. but i am glad you found a csr that was up to your standards. if you really READ the forum entries, you will know exactly what you qualify for. csrs are people just like us.....and we all make mistakes. i think that in my time at e* i have been treated fairly. when i did sign up the 1st time 10yrs ago, yes i did pay for my dish.. but the installation was free. i am very happy that you are now satisfied with your upgrade .....& hopefully you will continue to enjoy your new 622 as much as i do!


----------



## SandyG3

I can't wait, saw this thread and decided to call. Currently running dish 500 with 2 301's and a 508 box. Got superdish + vip622 receiver install for this coming saturday.
$149 upfront, $50 rebate= $99, then $10 off my bill for next 10 months. $0 for install, so $0 out of pocket on install day. Not to shabby. Lookin forward to upgrading to HDTV to go with my 57" Mitsubishi 1080p DLP TV. I'll let yall know how everything turns out; I've been very happy with my dish network service for almost 5 years now!


----------



## kkozma

Cocoatreat said:


> kkozma, i told you about the $100 dish it up credit, but i guess you were too busy bashing e*. but i am glad you found a csr that was up to your standards. if you really READ the forum entries, you will know exactly what you qualify for. csrs are people just like us.....and we all make mistakes. i think that in my time at e* i have been treated fairly. when i did sign up the 1st time 10yrs ago, yes i did pay for my dish.. but the installation was free. i am very happy that you are now satisfied with your upgrade .....& hopefully you will continue to enjoy your new 622 as much as i do!


Yes, you did mention it and I appreciate that but my point was that the previous csr made no mention of ANY promotions until I asked about them. She was ready to charge me full price! I'm sorry, that's not making a mistake, thats just plain bad service and/or laziness. She was rude and seemed disconnected as if I was bothering her by having the audacity to inquire about any special promotions I may qualify for.

Anyways, this is water under the bridge...

My upgrade went through without a hitch. I was given a window of between 8 and noon this past monday morning. He showed up at 9:15 and was gone by 11:30 just in time for me to watch Monster Garage in HD on Discovery HD.


----------



## BobaBird

SandyG3 said:


> Got superdish + vip622 receiver install for this coming saturday.


SuperDISH is NOT used for HDTV. You can expect a Dish 1000 or Dish 1000.2 unless you're in one of the fringe areas. Hope all goes well so you can start putting that TV through its paces.


----------



## harsh

dcairns said:


> Funny it still lists it as expiring April 30, but it still being shown.


Which side of April 30, 2007 do you think you're on (the before side or the after side)?


----------



## SandyG3

BobaBird said:


> SuperDISH is NOT used for HDTV. You can expect a Dish 1000 or Dish 1000.2 unless you're in one of the fringe areas. Hope all goes well so you can start putting that TV through its paces.


You are correct; had my dish 1000.2 installed today. Great service and great picture quality on the hd channels. Thanks


----------



## DJ Lon

Okay...

Based on the equipment in my signature below and after reading this thread I'm guessing I could just re-aim my 148 dish to 129, upgrade my DVR-522 with a ViP-622, subscribe to HD programming and I'd be off and running.

I would continue to use the 622 in 2 tuner mode (TV in bedroom wouldn't change) so my next question is what would happen if a regular TV is connected (haven't bought a HDTV just yet) to TV1? It has 16x9 mode so I'm guessing I could see unsqueezed programming but won't get the full HD effect until new TV is purchased.

Am I dreaming or is this realistic?


----------



## Rob Glasser

Xandir said:


> Okay...
> 
> Based on the equipment in my signature below and after reading this thread I'm guessing I could just re-aim my 148 dish to 129, upgrade my DVR-522 with a ViP-622, subscribe to HD programming and I'd be off and running.
> 
> I would continue to use the 622 in 2 tuner mode (TV in bedroom wouldn't change) so my next question is what would happen if a regular TV is connected (haven't bought a HDTV just yet) to TV1? It has 16x9 mode so I'm guessing I could see unsqueezed programming but won't get the full HD effect until new TV is purchased.
> 
> Am I dreaming or is this realistic?


You are correct, you should be able to do exactly what you said. With the 622 you can program TV1 to be a 4x3 TV to get the correct aspect ratios, the RCA and Svideo outputs will be 480i, and if you have component on your SDTV you can also set that output to be 480i, or 480p if your TV accepts that.


----------



## DJ Lon

I decided to re-position my wing dish today so I could get a clear shot at 61.5 and I get better signal now than I used to on 148! According to Rob it looks like now I can have my Voom _and_ keep my Arts and Pentagon Channel, too! 

Additional comment:

I just got off the phone with Dish--the dish-it-up offer still stands until the end of May. However, the CSR initally told me that the 622 wouldn't play standard output on TV1. After chatting, this then changed to ALL content would be standard and/or down converted on the s-video output and only true HD would be output on a separate HD cable. He also said that I would need a "professional" install because I would need a Dish 1000 because HD content is going to be discontinued from the 61.5 location. He also mentioned that I'm wasting $5.99 a month for the D(ish) H(ome) P(rotection) P(lan) because my equipment is leased and covered anyway and that if I upgraded to the 622 I'd have to pay a $6 receiver fee (in addition to the $20 programming fee) anyway which would cover repair/replacement and that if I kept DHPP I'd be paying double for the same service. *sigh*


----------



## Rob Glasser

Where to begin .... Let me see if I can clear things up.



Xandir said:


> ... the CSR initally told me that the 622 wouldn't play standard output on TV1. After chatting, this then changed to ALL content would be standard and/or down converted on the s-video output and only true HD would be output on a separate HD cable.


Only the component and HDMI outputs on the TV1 set of outputs of the 622 are HD capable, the RCA and SVideo outputs are always SD/480i. You can even set the component and HDMI outputs to be 480i if you wanted to. So, yes the 622 CAN play standard output on TV1, on ALL outputs.



> He also said that I would need a "professional" install because I would need a Dish 1000 because HD content is going to be discontinued from the 61.5 location.


I know they are requiring professional installs, even if no equipment is needed, this is something Dish has started doing on all 622 installs, Sorry. As for the 61.5 location and HD, I somehow doubt it, and if so it would have to be somewhere else, and not 129 (part of the Dish1000), because 129's footprint doesn't cover the entire country, hence the reason they are alway on 61.5.



> He also mentioned that I'm wasting $5.99 a month for the D(ish) H(ome) P(rotection) P(lan) because my equipment is leased and covered anyway and that if I upgraded to the 622 I'd have to pay a $6 receiver fee (in addition to the $20 programming fee) anyway which would cover repair/replacement and that if I kept DHPP I'd be paying double for the same service. *sigh*


Everything I've read indicates that once the year warranty is up, even on leased gear, you are responsible for repairs, unless you have the DHPP. Yes, there is a $6.00 a month lease fee but that has nothing to do with repair fees. If you can get that in writing however from a CSR that would be great.


----------



## DJ Lon

Thanks for all your help and explanations, Rob--it is appreciated! 

Well I had a nice dream--it almost lasted 48 hours! I took my truck into the repair shop for its 36,000 mile checkup today and find I need tires and shocks. There goes the $$$ for the HD TV. *sigh* I guess I'll have to wait until next year's tax refund to consider HD again.


----------



## koralis

Rob Glasser said:


> Everything I've read indicates that once the year warranty is up, even on leased gear, you are responsible for repairs, unless you have the DHPP. Yes, there is a $6.00 a month lease fee but that has nothing to do with repair fees. If you can get that in writing however from a CSR that would be great.


Someone had just posted a few days ago about a discussion with a CSR that said that repairs are covered under lease, just not the shipping or service call (if required.)

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=82005&highlight=repair



> Rented or leased equipment is automatically warranteed.
> DHPP will cover the cost of shipping the unit for repair ($14.95).
> 
> Of course DHPP covers repair to other items and in home service but I was mainly concerned with the coverage of the VIP 622. I didn't ask about "adding" DHPP after something breaks but that would be my approach after the initial free DHPP goes I am getting expires.


----------



## Rob Glasser

koralis said:


> Someone had just posted a few days ago about a discussion with a CSR that said that repairs are covered under lease, just not the shipping or service call (if required.)
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=82005&highlight=repair


Interesting, this is a complete 180 from what Dish said during their Tech Chat in Feb. 2006, here is a copy of my notes from the recap back then:



> Tom, 2nd question - The 622 is leased, if there are any issues, does he get a replacement?
> ANSWER: All receivers have a 1 year warranty, doesn't matter if it's leased or owned. If you want longer coverage you need to enroll in a warranty program. Digital Home Protection Plan, for after 1 year. Cost is $5.99 per month. You get reduced price tech visit, free dish mover, and a reduced RMA cost.


I'll see if I can find out more information for us.


----------



## koralis

> You get reduced price tech visit, free dish mover, and a reduced RMA cost.


That sounds like what the CSR told him... cheap tech visit, and reduced RMA cost (shipping.)

What wasn't said during the tech chat was whether there was a replacement cost to the unit, or ONLY shipping for leased recievers.


----------



## Rob Glasser

Rob Glasser said:


> I'll see if I can find out more information for us.


Here is what I found out from Dish:



> Customers who do not have DHPP are subject to fees associated with the box exchange shipping cost and/or service truck roll to the customer's home. Depending on the type of service requested, the customer will be assessed between $14.95 for standard shipping, or if scheduling a service call the fee can be as high as $99. For customers who have leased equipment, we do not assess any Out of Warranty fees.
> 
> DHPP offers the customer a free shipping exchange and discounted service call of $29.


Based on that, DHPP does not appear to make sense for leased equipment.


----------



## DJ Lon

Here's what Dish wrote me:

<<Thank you for your E-mail and bringing your concerns to our attention.

Our DHPP warranty offers total coverage and includes free shipping on replacement equipment and a 60% discount on in home service calls. Under the lease promotion "Digital Home Advantage" that you signed up under, the equipment is under warranty and there will not be any charge for replacement parts. There is however a charge of $14.95 for shipping and handling and a charge for a service call of $99.00 with out the warranty.>>

Pretty much what was mentioned above.


----------



## Allen Noland

Anyone have the link to the $100 ($10/month) HD Programming rebate?


----------



## CABill

http://www.dishnetwork.com/redirects/promotion/100_back/index2.asp

If you are getting the HD receiver as an existing subscriber, the $50 DIU Bonus is on the same form (or used to be).


----------



## Allen Noland

Thanks for the link!!!


----------



## DAFTEK

I am looking to upgrade from my 721 to a vip622 and just called E* and was told that they will be rolling out new deals June 1st and things might change, i was told to do the dish-n it up deal would cost me $150 but there is a $50 rebate and they will do a $10 discount for the next 10 months so in the end i pay nothing. Should i wait till June 1st or give in and place my order? I hear news of a vip722 in black? That would look awesome in my setup since i have everything in black and the silver sticks out really bad..


----------



## Thor263

Wait until June 1st - it's only a week and a half away...


----------



## HD Wannabee

Thor263 said:


> Wait until June 1st - it's only a week and a half away...


So what does that mean? Does Dish ALWAYS come out with an equivalent or better package? No risk that the current upgrade package will be the better deal?


----------



## ClaudeR

There is always a risk. Some promotions are better than others, bird in the hand sort of thing. On the other hand, when it comes to hardware, GENERALLY the prices and terms have always gotten better as time goes on. I paid $200 for my 921 when others paid $1000 a year earlier. The 622 is a lease box, and was expensive at first, now free after incentives. No telling what the 722 will be.


----------



## hax

Got a quick question. I've got the old style LNBFs with an SW64 switch. Would the install provide the newer DPP LNBF and DPP 44 switch and separator? If I need to get that stuff myself then I would just do my own install instead of going for the install deal.


----------



## Rob Glasser

hax said:


> Got a quick question. I've got the old style LNBFs with an SW64 switch. Would the install provide the newer DPP LNBF and DPP 44 switch and separator? If I need to get that stuff myself then I would just do my own install instead of going for the install deal.


Welcome to DBSTalk. The answer to your question depends on the installer. Dish will not promise you any dish/switch equipment in the install, it's all at the installer's discretion. If you definitely want the new equipment you can try upgrading through the executive office and seeing if they will send it to you ([email protected]) or just going out and buying it. Based on what I've seen from customers posting here, most installers will not use a DPP44 switch unless you require it because they are very expensive.


----------



## Davey Livin

Here's one for $299 that's free and clear...

Ebay item# 290122107473 5/30/07


----------



## Rob Glasser

DAFTEK said:


> I am looking to upgrade from my 721 to a vip622 and just called E* and was told that they will be rolling out new deals June 1st and things might change, i was told to do the dish-n it up deal would cost me $150 but there is a $50 rebate and they will do a $10 discount for the next 10 months so in the end i pay nothing. Should i wait till June 1st or give in and place my order? I hear news of a vip722 in black? That would look awesome in my setup since i have everything in black and the silver sticks out really bad..


I just checked with Echostar and was told the existing Dish'n It Up pricing and DIU $50 Bonus Credit offers are being extended until August 14th so nothing should be changing tomorrow, June 1st.

Edit: Wanted to also add that the same goes for the DishHD Upgrade credit of $10 for 10 months.


----------



## torino420

I just called dish to enquire about upgrading to the HD DVR and I need to pay 179 up front. I then can send in a $50 mail in rebate. Then there's something about a $10 a month credit for 10 months.

Is this as good as it gets for existing customers?


----------



## Charise

I'd say $29 is a pretty good deal--especially compared to the $299 I paid in Feb '06!! 

Oh, and Welcome to DBSTalk!!!! :welcome_s


----------



## torino420

Charise said:


> I'd say $29 is a pretty good deal--especially compared to the $299 I paid in Feb '06!!
> 
> Oh, and Welcome to DBSTalk!!!! :welcome_s


Good point and thanks


----------



## howardlee

i am new here.

here is my situation, I just install Dish last week, i choose top 100, local, and greatwall. the next day, I realized I do not need local channel, and I cancel it online.

I want get HD.

talk to CSR today. she tell me I have the 625 receiver, I need to change it to VIP 622 receiver. I need to pay 199 for 622 receiver. and then she say I will receive 200 rebate, which mean the receiver cost nothing.

here is my understanding.

from the 200 rebate, 100 is for top 100 (new customer), and other 100 is for add HD package. So all the rebate I will receive just for cover the receiver cost.

If I was a new customer, I use the builder online, I think I will got the 622 receiver for free. Am I right?

I just install last friday, Can them consider me as a new customer, and get free hd dvr??

If I cancel, How long I need to wait to become a new customer?

thank you for your help!


----------



## Charise

The $200 rebate really is for the 622 receiver cost. Your programming is different and is paid monthly. You should have a $20 increase in your bill for HD plus a $6 lease fee for the 622 each month.

I haven't experienced it, but other posts here have indicated that you have to leave Dish Network for at least 6 months, and then come back to qualify as a "new customer."

And welcome to you too, howardlee! :welcome_s


----------



## koralis

Charise said:


> The $200 rebate really is for the 622 receiver cost. Your programming is different and is paid monthly. You should have a $20 increase in your bill for HD plus a $6 lease fee for the 622 each month.
> 
> I haven't experienced it, but other posts here have indicated that you have to leave Dish Network for at least 6 months, and then come back to qualify as a "new customer."
> 
> And welcome to you too, howardlee! :welcome_s


Actually, it'd be an increase of $10/month for HD for 10 months (after that it becomes $20 as the rebate goes away.) That's the form of half the rebate.

Btw, how long did it take to get the rebates applied to anyone's account? I'm still waiting and have already gotten a bill since sending in.


----------



## Charise

Thanks for the clarification, koralis. Obviously, I didn't get any rebates. :nono2:


----------



## dennispap

koralis said:


> Actually, it'd be an increase of $10/month for HD for 10 months (after that it becomes $20 as the rebate goes away.) That's the form of half the rebate.
> 
> Btw, how long did it take to get the rebates applied to anyone's account? I'm still waiting and have already gotten a bill since sending in.


I started getting my rebates with the 3rd bill i received. My 1st bill was for 2 months.Then i received the 3rd months bill, then the 1st rebate/credit started on my 4th months bill. On your bill each month, you will then see credits saying 1of 10, 2of 10 etc.


----------



## mhowie

So as of the latest Charlie Chat... is the "free" 622 upgrade for existing customers gone?


----------



## Moridin

mhowie said:


> So as of the latest Charlie Chat... is the "free" 622 upgrade for existing customers gone?


I had a message on my answering machine when I got home that due to changes being made on August 15th in E*'s HD programming (i.e. all Voom channels moving to MPEG-4) changes needed to be made to my receiver. I called back, and the offer I got was:


replace current dish setup with whatever the one's called that pulls in 110/119/129, no cost to me
replace my 942 for a 622, no cost to me (but requires 18 month commitment)
$10/month rebate for 10 months
option to return my owned 942 for a $10 credit (sorry, but not worth the hassle)

Since I'm essentially being given $100 for a 622, I leapt at the opportunity. Sunday should be fun.


----------



## chris03053

I got the same deal.

But is it true that you don't pay any lease for the 622? As long as i maintain certain programs.

I gave up my 921 for this deal.



Moridin said:


> I had a message on my answering machine when I got home that due to changes being made on August 15th in E*'s HD programming (i.e. all Voom channels moving to MPEG-4) changes needed to be made to my receiver. I called back, and the offer I got was:
> 
> 
> replace current dish setup with whatever the one's called that pulls in 110/119/129, no cost to me
> replace my 942 for a 622, no cost to me (but requires 18 month commitment)
> $10/month rebate for 10 months
> option to return my owned 942 for a $10 credit (sorry, but not worth the hassle)
> 
> Since I'm essentially being given $100 for a 622, I leapt at the opportunity. Sunday should be fun.


----------



## Rob Glasser

chris03053 said:


> I got the same deal.
> 
> But is it true that you don't pay any lease for the 622? As long as i maintain certain programs.
> 
> I gave up my 921 for this deal.


Not that I'm aware. If the receiver is leased then you pay a lease fee. The fee you can eliminate is the DVR free, IF you subscribe to their Everything/Platinum packaged.


----------



## SWTESTER

Rob Glasser said:


> Not that I'm aware. If the receiver is leased then you pay a lease fee. The fee you can eliminate is the DVR free, IF you subscribe to their Everything/Platinum packaged.


However, there is no fee on your primary receiver, which for some is their 622.
I only pay fees for my second and third receiver, since I have AEP.


----------



## Rob Glasser

SWTESTER said:


> However, there is no fee on your primary receiver, which for some is their 622....


Only if you own the receiver. If you lease it you pay a lease fee regardless, it doesn't matter if it's the first receiver or not.


----------



## harsh

Rob Glasser said:


> Only if you own the receiver. If you lease it you pay a lease fee regardless, it doesn't matter if it's the first receiver or not.


As it was explained to me, only DHP customers pay a lease fee on the first receiver. For everyone else, only the VOD fee applies.


----------



## CABill

Some people pay a lease fee on the Primary (or ONLY) receiver while others don't. Any new subscriber wouldn't pay a lease fee on their Primary (first) receiver. Most people that upgraded via DISHnItUp are paying a lease fee for that receiver. If you added the DIU receiver or replaced one that wasn't the Primary, clearly there is a lease fee. Replacing the Primary with a DIU receiver is were it is most complicated. Prior to 1-Jun, it would have had a lease fee, even if it replaced the Primary or was the only receiver on the account. The current DIU agreementS are dated June 1, 2007 and the wording is different from prior agreements. The "regular subscriber" DIU is different from the AT&T-DISH DIU agreement.

Clearly, an AT&T-DISH DIU receiver would NOT have a lease fee (like a new sub receiver) for the Primary:
... where such Receiver either: (i) constitutes the first leased Receiver activated on your account, or (ii) is being exchanged for the first leased Receiver activated on your account, in which event the equipment rental fee for such Receiver will be included in the promotional base package price;​
The "regular customer" DISH'n It Up agreement dated 1Jun has no mention of a Receiver will be included in the base package price. Its wording is different from before, but it isn't clear to me WTF it means.

A monthly $6 equipment rental fee will be charged to your account for each model VIP622 DVR, AT&T Homezone 622 HZ DVR, VIP 222, or VIP211 Receiver added to your account (or exchanged for a Receiver you have leased or owned) beyond the first; a monthly $5 equipment rental fee will be charged to your account for all other receiver models added to your account (or exchanged for a Receiver you have leased or owned) activated under your original promotion agreement with DISH Network) under the promotion beyond the first;​
EDIT:
The "DISH Network)" doesn't have a matching open paren in the original document - I thought I'd typed it wrong but that's how it appears on mine.


----------



## Jim5506

No lease fee on primary receiver.

I replaced my primary DP310 with ViP211 via DIU and there will be no lease fee on it because it is my primary now. As per [email protected].


----------

